# New Bulgarian Makarov! (Pics)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey there. So I finally picked up a Makarov! This one is a 1978 Bulgarian. Got it for $200. What do you guys think?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm so jealous. I have been wanting one for a long time now. Fascinating gun, still in use with Russia and other countries as their standard military sidearm and its all based off the Walther PP, kinda tells you something. I saw one with Novak low mount sights, when I get one, that will happen to mine, now if only there was something I could do to my PPK/S sights like that, without destroying the gun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Why dont you get one?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

have to wait for my CT permit to be approved before I can buy a handgun in this state.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> have to wait for my CT permit to be approved before I can buy a handgun in this state.


Lame!


----------



## Rob_TN (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice Makarov. I've been wanting to get one for a long time now. Maybe in a couple of years when I get out of college I can join the Makarov owner's circle.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

I would definitely have bought that for $200.


----------

